# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  Dream Electocution

## Bisch

A couple times I have woken up from dreams and felt like I was electrocuted. So I'm planning to stick a fork in a electrical socket, or get struck by lightning in a lucid dream to see if it produces any effects after waking up.  Has anyone tried this before? Would anyone like to help me test it out?

----------


## SystemsLock

Honestly, what do you think is going to happen?

The shock is only in your head. It is likely that it's going to wake you up or do nothing at all. It is a dream after all...

----------


## Bisch

Well I had one dream where I was being shown a picture of the inside of my head, and there a was a switch. And there was some DC talking, and he ended up flipping this switch. In my dream I felt like I got zapped really good,  and this wakes me up. When I woke up, I still felt the same way as in the dream, tons of pins and needles in my head and it feels like my skin is burning. I couldn't move my body for like 10 seconds after waking, but my head is like humming for a good 15 minutes. So I'm trying to recreate that, to find out what extent dreams can effect us.

----------


## Teblin

Hypnagogia

----------


## Bisch

Ahh, yeah I guess that it would be classified as hypnagogia. I'm looking to find out if getting shocked in a dream would make it feel like you got shocked after you wake up.

----------


## Darkmatters

I believe dreams can trigger the release of endorphins or other brain chemicals... so I suspect the body responds sometimes in a very real way to what we dream.

----------

